# Engagement Ring - Munich, Germany



## Mourinho (2 Oct 2006)

Anybody any advice / tips on purchasing an engagment ring in Munich? Potential engagement on the cards and was wondering if anybody has any experiences to share? Value compared to Dublin? Places to go?

I have read the other posts on purchasing in other locations.


----------



## The_Banker (2 Oct 2006)

I have no experience of Munich but I have been to Antwerp to make a purchase and when I returned to Ireland to get it valued it was valued at twice the price I paid for it.
Check out Orsini on the web... I found them highly professional and reliable. All diamonds there come certified. 
Make your choice and then bargain, once the price is agreed tell them you are paying cash for a further reduction.


----------



## Mourinho (3 Oct 2006)

I saw your post / the post in relation to Antwerp. Very interesting and I will take the generic information on board.


----------



## bacchus (3 Oct 2006)

The_Banker said:


> I have no experience of Munich but I have been to Antwerp to make a purchase and when I returned to Ireland to get it valued it was valued at twice the price I paid for it.


 
Where did you get it value in Ireland, and cost ?

I have found impossible to get anybody (Grafton Street and around not to name them!) to value jewellery for insurance purpose unless it has been bought in their shop of course... They simply protect their market as they do know they are much much more expense (my experience is that they charge between 100% & 125% more than in Antwerp and Paris, at least for stones)  is than in any other country...

They all said they needed to piece of jewellery for at least one month in their shop, and at your own risk as they will not cover loses &damages  
Also, from memory, their fees was 5% or 6% which could represent a fairly large sum of money...


----------



## bacchus (3 Oct 2006)

The_Banker said:


> Make your choice and then bargain, once the price is agreed tell them you are paying cash for a further reduction.


 
Do you still get an invoice if you pay cash ?


----------



## confused111 (3 Oct 2006)

Hi,
I'm going off the point of this thread a bit! Still on the engagement ring topic but I am wondering about purchasing in New York. Does anyone know whether it's a good place to buy? Are diamonds comparatively cheaper over there than here in Dublin? Anyone know where the reputable jewellers are but staying away from the names ( and I'm sure the prices!) like Tiffanys.

Any advice would be very gratefully received?
Thanks a mill!
P.S Sorry for going off the point and changing countries!


----------



## liner (3 Oct 2006)

bacchus said:


> Where did you get it value in Ireland, and cost ?


 
Stephen Moore on Winthrop Street in Cork will value a diamond ring for insurance purposes on the spot and for a flat fee. That is far cheaper than the major shops - the jewellery shops charge a percentage of the cost of the ring and won't do it on the spot. He valued a ring for me at twice the price I paid for it in Antwerp.


----------



## bacchus (3 Oct 2006)

carto said:


> Stephen Moore on Winthrop Street in Cork will value a diamond ring for insurance purposes on the spot and for a flat fee.


 
Thanks for that...Do you remember the amount of the flat fee?

Anybody else would know of similar but Dublin-based?


----------



## liner (3 Oct 2006)

I paid about 30 euro - that was three years ago.


----------



## speedy1 (4 Oct 2006)

Hello

Sorry Mourhino to piggyback your thread, I wondered if anybody han any views on buying a ring in Ecuador as I may pop the question while we are there for the New Year. Would it be better to get the ring in Antwerp when we get back?

Thanks

Speedy


----------



## muffin1973 (4 Oct 2006)

Hi Bacchus - I've mentioned this in other posts but I got my ring valued in ESL jewellers in Powerscourt Townhouse. €50.  They took the details off the cert I had, the girl there had a look at the ring, gave it a polish and then sent me a letter about a week later.  It was valued at 2.5 times the amount my husband paid for it - we bought it in Antwerp...All good.

HTH

M


----------



## Beam me up (4 Oct 2006)

We got my engagement ring in South Africa and had the same problem regarding a valuation for insurance. There is a jeweller called Carol Clarke in Royal Hibernian Way (Off Grafton Street) who advertised in the Irish Times as sepcialising in jewellery valuations for insurance purposes for items that were bought abroad. She took all the measurements and details and checked everything in the ring while I was standing there. The ring never left my sight. She sent all the details off and within 5 days I received a full valuation report by post. It cost about €60. A lot of jewellers will try to charge a percentage (surely it's the same amount of work involved no matter what the value???) of the valuation but she has fixed prices. It is also necessary to give her a call to make an appointment.
​


----------

